# Kitchen Corner drawer base cabinet



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I am considering building 2 corner drawer base cabinets, face frame. I read on a commercial site that their corner drawer base requires a 3" filler strip on each side for the doors to function properly.

I do not understand why? Am I missing something?? Maybe frameless?
JIm


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't know. I have never seen a corner drawer base....just doors with a lazy Susan.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

here's an assortment:

http://sacramentokitchendesign.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/corner-drawers.jpg

http://www.extremekitchen.net/store/product1501.html#1501

http://www.touchofclass.com/product.aspx?p=F232-001&code=LMF01&gclid=CILz7ODJ7boCFSdp7AodEm8AdA

http://www.houzz.com/corner-drawer

I am not sure about a filler strip on each side...

Paul


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

When there is a cabinet on one side of an inside corner (or both sides), that have drawers,you need room to open the drawers with enough clearance to clear drawer fronts, handles, or appliances adjacent to it. A 3" spacer is usually enough to set the drawer fronts over to clear those. That can be done with a wider face frame, or an add on spacer.

Planning can help winding up without a dead corner. If you have drawer units next to each other in a corner, you wind up with a dead corner in the back. If you have just one side with drawers, the adjacent side can be shelves, but with space left into the corner for some storage.


















.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. This caught my attention, as I have a drawer (in the corner, but not a corner drawer) that almost hits the handle on the oven, I do not need to repete that! 

Looking at the photos there are frameless corner cabinets with no spacer. In one corner I have no room for 3" fillers. I am thinking card board mock up, before I commit.

I looked over the options and right now the drawers seem right for our use. Plus they look like they would be fun to build.

Cabinet Man I see south Fl, are you on the Gulf or Atlantic side? Thanks JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Atlantic.








 







.


----------

